# Looking for Friends - Moving to Dubai from US in Jan



## nt9 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi,

I have been working in New York for about six years but will be moving for work to Dubai in January. I am looking to meet friends in Dubai. I am in my late 20s, ethnically Indian and work as a lawyer. Anyone already in Dubai or looking to move there and interested in making friends?


----------



## mrgabroad (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hello from Dubai*

Hi,
How r u today?
Well let me introduce myself...
My name is Mark and am based in Dubai since 2004.
Am here looking for new friends n contacts for some fun on the run.
Would like to know more about u.
Do drop me a line and would appreciate if we kept in touch over phone - my contact is 050-3040782
Hoping to hear from u soon. 
Take care.
Mark.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrgabroad said:


> Hi,
> How r u today?
> Well let me introduce myself...
> My name is Mark and am based in Dubai since 2004.
> ...


Mark, do you really want to put your telephone up on an open public forum? Its not a good idea, trust me!


----------



## IcedElegance (Dec 17, 2007)

hiya...a quick welcome to Dubai in advance...happy holidays!!!


----------



## bobl3 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

I contemplate on my plan to move and work in Dubai. I've been learning about the City & the region for 2 months now but nothing compares to hearing from people who are actually there. My field is in Financial Planning but since moved to Norway half a year ago I work as an Administrator. 

Particulary on arrangement for accommodation, I heard it can be very costly and a hassle. 
I wonder what to expect....Experiences, tips or comments please.


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

To mrgaboard.

Please could you help us , my husband is thinking of working in Dubai within the next couple months,( if he can find work) he is fedup of England and the fact that we cant get any better off then what we are.


Could you think of any books that we can get that will give us the outline of life in Dubai???????????
Any help would be great.


From
Dara


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai Explorer is a must


----------



## Rachel_Expat (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello...welcome to Dubai


----------



## saam26 (Mar 4, 2008)

hi nt9 how are you have you moved to dubai


----------



## saam26 (Mar 4, 2008)

hi all you guys been in dubai for 7 years not much fun.
how are you all


----------



## mrgabroad (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hi, Big Al & Family*

Have not been checking the site for response lately.
are you still looking for advice?
do send me your enquiries if thats the case.
If you are looking for a Job you can post your CV on focus direct . net
Mark.



Big Al & Family said:


> To mrgaboard.
> 
> Please could you help us , my husband is thinking of working in Dubai within the next couple months,( if he can find work) he is fedup of England and the fact that we cant get any better off then what we are.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrgabroad (Nov 18, 2007)

Have not been checking the site for response lately.
are you still looking for advice?
do send me your enquiries if thats the case.
If you are looking for a Job you can post your CV on focus direct . net
Mark.


----------



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

*HI*

Just moved in Dubai also from the USA a week ago - would love to meet you mid 30's here - email me at [email protected] if interested.

I have been working in New York for about six years but will be moving for work to Dubai in January. I am looking to meet friends in Dubai. I am in my late 20s, ethnically Indian and work as a lawyer. Anyone already in Dubai or looking to move there and interested in making friends?[/QUOTE]


----------

